# LIGHTNING | One Photo Per Post



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Beautiful of Natures!!​*
Florida, US
Lightning over Fernandina Beach Marina, Amelia Island, Florida by DawnaMoorePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Sunset Lightning by rockymtnchick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Lightning in Houston by J-a-x, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Lightning strike up close by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

Lightning watcher by Maurice P., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina

Rayos por doquier - Lightning everywhere by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Lightning Over Rio Rancho by Todd Hakala, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bodo, Norway

Lightnings by Frode...., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Lightning by Caren Mack Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Lightning storm by Justin Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Asnières*, France



Tonnerre sur La Défense par Cedric Thual, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris*, France


Illuminent le ciel by Mick O'Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Southern Arizona, US

Desert Lightning by Pete Mecozzi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Londrina, Brazil

Lightning by Fedrizzi Junior, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

8 Photo Composite Lightning by Sterling67, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Patras, Greece struck by massive lightning storm

Patras, Greece struck by massive lightning storm by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phoenix, AZ, US

Lightning Strikes over Squaw Peak and Phoenix Sky Harbor Airport (Explored) by sdacosta85, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

Lightning by Marvin Bredel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Lightning Bolt by Caren Mack Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Lightning Strike on the WTC by Jane Kratochvil (Amazin' Jane), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas, US

Lightning III by gnagig, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

alb_lightning_03 by Michael Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Beautiful thunderstorm scene on the Warta River, Poland,

Lightning, July 8, 2014 by Piorunująco, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Thunderstorm - Lightning by Thomas Rousing Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Houston, TX, US

Lightning in Houston 3 by J-a-x, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

06-23-2014 Lightning by Mitch's Corner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Stacked Nebraska Lightning, US

Stacked Nebraska Lightning by NebraskaSC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lighning seen from Carrollton, TX, US

Lightning in Carrollton by MonkeyPunkyNik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US


Lightning Strikes by Jamie Slomski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightning lights up the skies over SW Oklahoma, US

Lightning lights up the skies over SW Oklahoma by Dust Bowl Photography by Josh Stephen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Composite of Lightning Strikes on Camelback Mountain [Explored] by sdacosta85, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, US

Lightning Bolt Show by jacipena1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Lightning over Lake Goodwin by Selbe B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wicked Nebraska Lightning, US

041812 - Wicked Nebraska Lightning by NebraskaSC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Lightning strikes St Ives by Piginthepoke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

A Lightning's Masterpiece by Francesca's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chesterton, IN, US

Lightning by LDCJr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas, US

Lightning KCI by cbc123488, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightning strikes the Arfon Transmitter (Polyn Nebo)

Lightning strikes the Arfon Transmitter (Polyn Nebo) by Dafydd Em, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Polvadera, New Mexico, US

Lightning by inlightful, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

20140624_51 by lightningwizard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Midnight Sun by Pixilated Planet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

My money shot by shutterbugamar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malta

Lightning from my bedroom window by R Hall Design, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nebraska, US

081911 - The Sky Was Talking to Me... (Part 2) by NebraskaSC, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chicago*, United States


Lightning Over Chicago by kjkettnerphoto, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lake Geneva*


Orage entre Evian et Lausanne 21/9/2014 by MarKus Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris*, France


Thunderstorms over Paris. France / 2 Août 2013 by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Australia

2014 Nov. 22 ~ Lightning storm over Coober Pedy, South Australia by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Darwin, Australia

storm over darwin by insane phototography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Storm by Piorunująco, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kentucky, US

05-27-2014_20-55-00-2-device-2000-wm by iSuffusion, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Summer Storms of Sydney!!! by Stephanie Hiew (Tee) - IG @stephtee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Electrical storm at Kiama Lighthouse, Australia

Lighthouse Lightning by Brentonmorris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Ride The Lightning by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Summer Storm by Images by Ann Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Nature's Power by Henry Brosius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nebraska, US

050412 - Stacked Nebraska Lightning by NebraskaSC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightning over Anchorage Marina, US

Lightning over Port Stephens by LisaBSkelton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Trick or Treat 2 by Dave Arnold Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eiffel tower - Paris*


Tonnerre de Zeus!#Flickr12Days by bertrand kulik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catatumbo - Venezuela*


Rayo del Catatumbo, Venezuela. by cbrava47, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westerville, Nebraska - US*


Westerville super cell lightning, Nebraska. by John Finney, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Lightning Strike World Trade Center by kirit prajapati photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Monorail Strike by ForeverGarzone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

WTC1 new york, US

wtc1 by undertheturnpike, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Anambah-storm2 by Justin Mckinney Images, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

They closed the schools today by Melissa Maples, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

The Island by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nagano JAPAN

lightning from my house, Nagano JAPAN by shun_shinano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

thundercloud #1 by Giyu (Velvia), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan ! WOW

Volcano with Lightning by Tom [last name], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sakurajima night eruption with volcanic lightning- Japan

Sakurajima night eruption with volcanic lightning-1 by Mike Lyvers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Western Sydney - Australia*


Cracking Skies || WESTERN SYDNEY || AUSTRALIA by rhyspope, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern New South Wales - Australia*


Doomsday by damian.mccudden1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amherst, Nebraska - US*


080814 - Stacked Nebraska Lightning by NebraskaSC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Lincoln - Australia*


Untitled by Jason Whittle Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens - Greece *


Power! by csath07, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Double Impact by Mike Olbinski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tonle Sap river in Phnom Penh, Cambodia

Lightning Over the Tonle Sap by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lilongwe - Malawi* 


Lightning over Lilongwe [EXPLORE!] by Matt in Malawi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*catatumbo, Zulia - Venezuela *


LA GRAN DESCARGA / ELECTRIC SHOCK by rams8986, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hermosillo, Sonora - Mexico*


¡Rayos! by Brujo+, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

ZensLens said:


> Some pretty awesome shots in here! Mind if I share one I grabbed a couple years back?
> When fire and water mix by ZensLens, on Flickr


Sure you Can. welcome! post as many as you would.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Monsoon Lightning by nebarnix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


Lightning strike, Bodmin Moor by Mark Cass, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lausanne - Switzerland *


Orage entre Evian et Lausanne 21/9/2014 by MarKus Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patra - Greece*


Lightning strike up close by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York - US*


Lightning Strike on the WTC by Jane Kratochvil (Amazin' Jane), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown Place


_MG_4623a sm by Vincent Fryhover, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Naha City, Okinawa, Japan

Lightning | Naha City, Okinawa by Dark_Koji, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

2014/07/24 夜景と雷 by yk-creatures, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

four at a time by kennyoggy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Manila, Philippines

Lightning over Manila, Philippines by javajive, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

DSC_3428 by Brazhnikov Dmitry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

DSC_5869-2 by Evgen Ezub, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

Lightning 2 by Cian Crossen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightning storm in Novosibirsk, Russia

Lightning by Jay`Fry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Untitled by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tampa Bay Florida, US

Lightning bolts by Dan Sheridan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sea storm Bali, Indonesia

Sea storm Bali, Indonesia by sugadoll, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

at Jakarta, Indonesia

Lightning Strike by skyseeker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Java, Indonesia

lightning-landscape-java-indonesia_79189_990x742 by Bhanu Noah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jakarta, Indonesia

Project 365 100/365 : The Lightning was Biblical! by Marvyn Hendrata, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jakarta, Indonesia

Lightning 90 by henns lens, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Lightning and the milky way by nixie pics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Penang, Malaysia


Lightning by arpan.adhikarii, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Perak, Malaysia

Lightning near Taiping, Perak, Malaysia by Zaharil/ Texas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Safe Haven by GohKC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Lightining-2 by liamh67, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Lightning | 12 Jul 2014 by pinkfirefly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

lightning by Regis sg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*King Beach Caloundra – Australia*


Cruising Into The Storm! by damian.mccudden1, on Flickr


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Puyehue - Cordón Caulle Volcano, Chile*










Source


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Lightning by KHH D800, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Thunder Battle by Shadow-Kuo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

DSC_1360_LR by 維尼賈許, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

陽台外的閃電 by joyoyo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Club Punta Fuego, Nasugbu Batangas Philippines

Pulse by Deseree Joy Villanueva, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

lightning strike by doybadz101, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

Untitled by OKWeatherWatch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Curtis, Oklahoma, US



Untitled by OKWeatherWatch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phoenix, Arizona – US*


Lightning At Horse World BW Color Print by Striking Photography by Bo Insogna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona, Catalonia - Spain*


Storm I by M a n c e r a ✪, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buffalo, NY - US*


2012-05-04-HARBOR-LIGHTNING-003 by ShutterBugStroll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phoenix, Arizona - US*


Thunderbolts by Brad*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mc. Cords Ville, Indiana - US*


Intense lightning strike by Howling at the Moon Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Lightning-Lit Downpour by inlightful, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Lightning Man by hnicpena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Crash Dom Bang by !!! Painting with Light !!!, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US


5 min in our front yard by CaptDanger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Let the games begin by Dave Arnold Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas, US

183 Lightning by OKWeatherWatch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas, US

IMG_3609 2 crop by toodamnice, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Minnesota, US

Nick Benson by railphotoart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iowa, US

Lightning by kerrylaw7307, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iowa

Lightning by kerrylaw7307, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

63 seconds by obsessive creation disorder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

Energy by BeckImpressions, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

Lightning storm; 5-2-11 by snapsHI...all photos ©, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US

Shrinking Updraft by OKWeatherWatch, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár, Romania*


Thunderstom in Cluj Napoca (4641) by Adrian Libotean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sfântu Gheorghe / Sepsiszentgyörgy, Romania*


Lightning by Ürmösi Levente Mihály, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*


Bucharest Lightning by maxmitzu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temeswar / Temesvár / Темишвар, Romania*


Untitled by der_makabere (Cornel Putan), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temeswar / Temesvár / Темишвар, Romania*


Piata Unirii by der_makabere (Cornel Putan), on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

Lightning above Croatia - Pula foto by Sven van der Kooi [1000X667] by takecarex3, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

Heaven Denies by jensen2k, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

Pulse by Deseree Joy Villanueva, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

Lightning Bolts by cebuphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Manila, Philippines

Judgement Bolt (ver. 1) by Magician13, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Lightning by - Happytime -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan









https://www.flickr.com/photos/princ...c1W-nmaGwn-2KDSYy-oWRUhZ-6D4kHJ-egqqQm-8vkoEZ


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Nowhere to Go by Eye of the Storm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Texas Lightning by Scott Baker 3300, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

lightning by mriz4, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightning over Des Moines, Iowa, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/64248...2zb-8zd35o-8zrHQw-8z9VSn-8zd5Js-8z9TWv-8zd1o3


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightning bolts over the Iowa State Capitol, Des Moines, Iowa, US.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/64248...8zW-oRh2L1-oQrdR4-p5ToRN-oP5FX8-p4ntA3-p6nvuC


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iowa, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kruse...2zb-8zd35o-8zrHQw-8z9VSn-8zd5Js-8z9TWv-8zd1o3


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iowa, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo...Y-3iqri-56vHnM-56zSQd-56zT31-56zT2f-VTnM-VT3Q


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nebraska, US

061413 - Another Impressive Nebraska Night Thunderstorm by NebraskaSC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nebraska, US

081112 - Stacked Nebraska Lightning! by NebraskaSC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nebraska, US

081112 - Stacked Nebraska Lightning! by NebraskaSC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nebraska, US

060210 - Stacked Nebraska Lightning by NebraskaSC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nebraska, US

062210 - Stacked Nebraska Lightning by NebraskaSC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split, Croatia*


*Grmljavina/Lightning* by  Edostuff on *flickr*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tennessee, US

Light on the Farm by lightonthewater, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

It was a stormy day in UAE

Tesla Tower by mohdakhter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/_fata...9Dc-qig6CW-qif5V5-qk7SKR-qhYuqU-qjgXqG-qgYbrd


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Close to Home by The Surveyor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nebraska, US

061413 - Another Impressive Nebraska Night Thunderstorm by NebraskaSC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Montréal*, Canada


Storm on Montreal II by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rotterdam*, Netherlands


Lightning in Rotterdam by Gatria, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Clermont-Ferrand*, France


Orage - Clermont Ferrand by Tazer - Anthony Ith, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Golfech*, France


Soir d'électricités by Thierry Cormier, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

A Light Show by Malena †, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*


Rayos y Centellas by Nando.G., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai









https://www.flickr.com/photos/56586...JhZ-qxmAPQ-qxmtzj-qPPZ1R-pSJmrY-qPr1na-qPA9BH


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Banpo-dong, Seocho-gu, Seoul, South Korea









https://www.flickr.com/photos/markb...q9y-qpCKtR-qG1jpW-qG1dhW-qq9Avu-qpCCf1-qpKMVv


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas, US

LIghtstorm by alessandrolealbadaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Clinton Lake, Kansas, US

Thunderstorm and lightning strike over Clinton Lake by photobyjohnyoung, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tooda...kUb-piGeEQ-pe4YmD-pe5QSN-pe5QNu-pvxqiG-ptwYSh


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb, Croatia*









*IMGP1222* by Hrvoje Topic on *flickr*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catatumbo, Venezuela*


Rayo del Catatumbo, Venezuela. by cbrava47, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catatumbo, Venezuela*


catatumbo-45-1 - Copy by norennana, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris*, France


storm over Paris by julien roland photographies, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Pierre*, Réunion


15 Mai 2011 st pierre by le Yéti / Cinéaste - Photographe - Aventurier, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Houston*, United States


Houston Lightning photo - revisited by leadingmodels, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nice*, France


Storm on the city by akeblo, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

A kind of X-men thread. 
:lol::lol::lol:

BTW, awesome ideia!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Perth, Australia*


Mother Natures Fireworks by Grumblie, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Londrina, Brazil*


Eleita melhor fotografia de raios de 2014 pelo INPE. The best 2014 -ray photography in Brazil , elected by inpe institution by Fedrizzi Junior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nebraska, USA*


080814 - Wicked Good Nebraska Supercell!!! by NebraskaSC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Perth, Australia*


20 Minutes of lighting over Perth, Western Australia by Howard Elton, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Athens, Greece*


Lightning Storm strikes Athens, Greece. by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dubai, UAE*


Burj Thunder by Waheed Akhtar Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florianopolis, Brazil*

Storm - Florianópolis by Dircinha -, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Denver, USA*


Round 2 by glness, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Athens, Greece*


GREECE by BoazImages, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Perth, Australia*


Maylands Jetty Thunderstorm by stormgirl1982, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cantabria, Spain*


El flash celeste by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


ELECTRIC LIGHT by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*

Rayo by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lightning Storm over the Pacific*


*Lightning Storm over the Pacific.* by Craig Hudson on *flickr*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Toronto, Canada*


Light Struck by tomms, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Toronto, Canada*


Lightning from Riverdale Park by ~EvidencE~, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


New York City Lightning by mudpig, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*


Relámpagos horizontales by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*


Stormy Putrajaya by aimanabdulharis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haar - Germany*


DSC01571 by Mathias Apitz (München), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bari - Italy*


Storm over Adriatic Sea in front of Bari, Italy by Giovanni Chiaia (aka Kiace), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Orage - Clermont Ferrand by Tazer - Anthony Ith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Drom - France*


Orage (08/09/2014) by Regarde là-bas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monnieres - France*


Orage (19/06/2013) by Regarde là-bas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queensland, Australia*


Lightning Strike by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*Southern England*










Summer Storm by Michael Sharp


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*Southeast England*










by Wei-Feng Xue


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*Isles of Scilly*










Porthcressa Bay by Peter Menear


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Macau*


*Rainstorm and Lightning* by kore.yang on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lošinj island, Croatia*









*munja sa unpiljka* by Sandro Puncet on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Croatia ...*









*munje kisa* by Sandro Puncet on *flickr*


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Berry Thunder by Andy Hutchinson, on Flickr

Berry Nsw Australia


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeroh...tSW-c841wG-4SwMB3-38d6fJ-38cSMo-5uT2xD-6ZCqux


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Nemesis by Eye of the Storm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dallas, TX, US

Lightning - Valley Ranch by riddlerstudios, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

A Stormy Night on the Docks by johndeand, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nebraska, US

040115 - First Nebraska Storm Chase 2015 by NebraskaSC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nebraska lighting - US* 


050412 - Stacked Nebraska Lightning by NebraskaSC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Nebraska lighting - US*_


050412 - Nebraska Lightning by NebraskaSC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary – Canada*


Clouds, storms and sunsets by MattysFlicks, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ottawa, Canada*


Lightning Storm by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


Raios by anderson.r.b, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ottawa, Canada*


Lightning Storm by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Minnesota, USA*


Thunder & Lightning by carter1007, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


(4.9.15)-Hancock_Storm-WEB-5 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*

(4.9.15)-Hancock_Storm-WEB-8 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Darwin, Australia*


A big leap by Louise Denton, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Darwin, Australia*


Branch-a-licious by Louise Denton, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Patras, Greece*


Patras Harbour Struck by Lightning Storm by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Columbus, USA*


Columbus, Ohio during the recent storms (OS) [2048x1463] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Grand Canyon, USA*


Grand Canyon + LIGHTNING (only) by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow - Russia*


Evening lightning by ˙Cаvin 〄, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fiesole - Italy*


LightStorm by roste1981, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lubbock - US*


LightningBolt by mynameistim008, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide - Australia*


Perfect Storm by emmafleetwoodphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka - Bangladesh*


Thunderstorm-37 by Hafizul I Choudhury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide - Australia*


Storm rolling into the Bay by emmafleetwoodphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Sixth Day / O Sexto Dia by 웃 JuareZeitgeist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kakadu - Australia*


A big leap by Louise Denton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reims - France*



IMG_4840.jpg by Peter Vancoillie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*McClain - US*


IMG_6101sm by Vincent Fryhover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast - Australia*


Lightning Storm Q1 by TruskieFoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perth coast - Australia*


Seven strikes by beninfreo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Perth - Australia*_


Close Lightning Power lines1 by stormgirl1982, on Flickr


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Calbuco Volcano, Chile*









Source​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Storm Cloud by darrenhind, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Thor at Vivocity by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Chicago Lightning by ChicagoPhotoShop, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Electric Night !!!! by David Burr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tampa, Florida, US

James Cundiff Lightning Storm Over Tampa by Ahmedgalalmetwally, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile


Lightning flash captured during the Calbuco Volcano's eruption in Chile. by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Calbuco is a volcano in southern Chile that is erupting! Volcanic lightning is a weather phenomenon associated with huge volcanic plumes. Imagine seeing something like this in ancient times…. #chile #calbuco #nature #science #volcano #lava #magma #eruptio by muhammadiqbaldar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Ride the Lightning by maurocastro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Eruption and Lightning, Chile, Villarica [3,840×2,560px] by ryanshamlett, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Santiago lightning storm. Tormenta electrica Santiago. #santiago #chile #thunderstorm #relampago #storm #lightning by ErelisOz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

When lightning strikes by tonyaddington98, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Tormenta sobre Santiago by Mac-nuel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Tormenta Eléctrica by JuliottC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Chile's Francisco Negroni won the Earth's Environments prize for capturing the lightning show around an eruption of the Puyehue-Cordón Caulle volcano complex [976x650] by heekzz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

1342659269828 by Ambiorix2005, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Tornado and Lightning Puyehue Chile. by admin in adventure, travel by jlfortoul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile









https://www.flickr.com/photos/11971...tdT-7HEF5C-mZuxMT-mhfSw2-kWBg4X-kWBUNH-kNAMTn


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12998256923/in/set-72157642044616854


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Night Light by GrumpyPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Untitled by Ryan_Smith_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Valparaíso, Chile*









Source​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Calbuco Volcano Eruption by Ahmedgalalmetwally, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

004 relámpagos 250315 by Redwardsar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Storm at Valparaíso - Ride the Lightning by PhilBrownM, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

CHILE-VOLCANO/ by atv810, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Tormenta Electrica en Calama by Christhoper Contreras Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile









https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo...5YR-diWXiK-dgPCN4-dg2i44-d3ZZyN-o2FMVh-cfyGdb


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Rain, thunder, lightning by [P ® o ] d u © t o © h i l e n o ], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Lights over Austin by Robert Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Lightning Crashes Over El Paso by Richard Ricciardi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

Light Show by CebuRobert, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Unanticipated Lightning Storm, Phx, AZ by Anthony Restar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

Friday Night Lights... by sockless_blonde, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

Lightning Barrage by Aaron Rigsby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

Lightning in the distance by Aaron Steele, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

Oklahoma lightning storm by Chris Stoddard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

31/5/10 lightning by Willoughby Owen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Virginia, US

Stormy Night On The Devil's Stairs by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

Oklahoma lightning storm by Chris Stoddard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

IMG_3448r hdr by Vincent Fryhover, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

Daylight Lightning by Charles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

concentrated lightning by Marvin Bredel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *smallbird* from dcfever :


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

bayou at capacity by pj smith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

ghost and lightning by pj smith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

lightning! by pj smith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Untitled by pj smith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Untitled by pj smith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Untitled by pj smith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Raio Positivo / Positive Lightning by Gustavo Maia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Rays, lightning and thunder - Jequié - Bahia - Brasil by Agton Veloncio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Summer Lightning Storm by Giuliano Maiolini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Raios em São Paulo by Vardânega, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


Lightning spell off shore [Explore] by Francesco Magoga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nervi, Liguria - Italy*


Light gash in november sky [Flickr blog] by Francesco Magoga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Western Australia*


War of the Worlds by Oliver Kay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Singapore storm by mylo73, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_0997 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Butte, SD - US*


Lightning Field (explored) by Kelly DeLay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town - South Africa*


...strike one... by John Maarschalk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tampa – US*


Huge Bolt over Tampa Bay by Old Boone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami - US*


Bolts n Stuff by lostINmia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aspen, Co- US*


Approaching Storm by Bill Church, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jamaica*


Storm in Jamaica by Felipe Gálvez, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Alden, Minnesota*


Alden By Lightning Light by Darcy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nelson Bay - Australia*


Tomaree Head Storm by Tam Church, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuwait city*


Moment of flickering! by Khalid Almasoud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Tirol*

ride the lightning by taiabati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


best shot ever by prophettoloss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*


Lightning: Up Close and Personal by David Kingham, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*












https://www.facebook.com/Everyday.Warsaw?fref=photo


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Popayan - Colombia*


Ilusión de luz by Daniel Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Willow View, Ok – US*


Oklahoma Lightning by michael james, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Omaha, Nebraska, US

DSC_5361 by mike machian, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Early Morning Lightning Storm Over New York City by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Early Morning Lightning Storm Over New York City by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Early Morning Lightning Storm Over New York City by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

StarStaX_1P8A0057-1P8A0066_lighten by Laurens Vermeyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Lightning by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

PA, US

Monday Night Thunderstorms by Jay Pittenger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Lightning above Amels Flushing by Ronald, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, US

The Eye of the Storm by Ken Lee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place


Rainbow and Lightning by Ata Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## rishitha (Aug 20, 2014)

The nature light will be terrific but beautiful.


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Caribbean

Lightning over the sea by Richard Whitcombe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

L1001996 by Robert van der Eng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Lightning by Colleen Gino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Lightning by Colleen Gino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Lightning by Colleen Gino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Caynon – US*


Crackling Canyon by Maddog Murph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Mexico - US*


That's, uh, some lightning you've got there. by Norby Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


Sudden lightning storm, it all started with a spark by Francesco Magoga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Salt Lake, Utah - US*


Great Salt Lake, Utah; "Pissed off Mothership" by Scott Stringham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town - South Africa*


...strike one... by John Maarschalk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venezuela

Tormenta expresionista by Francisco Marchena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venezuela

Storm by Francisco Marchena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venezuela

DSC00544 by Monica Clements Halper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venezuela

Lightning by tanpien, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Raio Positivo / Positive Lightning by Gustavo Maia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Lightning by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

*Cape Town, South Africa:*










Via Brendon Wainwright on Facebook


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

Stormi is coming... by Adam Botond, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

Under the Thunderstorm by Sebastien Le Calvez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

To Asgard by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Lightning above Singapore by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Relâmpagos na Praia do Forte - São Francisco do Sul - SC by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Montenegro*









by Alice.Svane


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Riverbank Lightning Strikes by Russell Wiltshire, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Farmhouse Lightning by Russell Wiltshire, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kentucky, US

Louisville lights by shyiann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Lightning & Taillights by Edwin Paciga, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cuba

Lightning in Cuba by Robert Bilinski, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Montenegro*









by photography.co.me


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naucalpan - Mexico*


Tormenta Eléctrica en Naucalpan by Christian Ramiro González Verón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Iluminau by El Litos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Lightning Storm over Burj Khalifa by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuwait city*


Kuwait Lightning by Ahmad Alnusif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balad - Iraq*


lightning strike by dan, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva, Montenegro*









by Ilija Perić


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sofia - Bulgaria*


Rainy sunset by Peter Todorov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*M’sila Algeria *


Massive Lightning by Omar Dakhane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


Everglades lightning 002 by lostINmia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fish River canyon – Namibia*


Lightning over Fish River Canyon by David Hartstein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malmo - Sweden*


Electrical storm (lightning) by Mathias Vejerslev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Woolloomoolloo lightning storm by Matthew Vandeputte, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

East Arm Light Show by Anthony Say, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Koh Rong, Cambodia

Lightning Bay by Jacco van den Hoven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Johannesburg - South Africa*










http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/02/12/lightning-south-africa_n_6670942.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Johannesburg - South Africa*










http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/02/12/lightning-south-africa_n_6670942.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Johannesburg* 


http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/02/12/lightning-south-africa_n_6670942.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Johannesburg - South Africa*










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2048640/In-path-storm-Daredevil-photographer-risks-life-stunning-pictures-lightning-strikes.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pretoria - South Africa*










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2048640/In-path-storm-Daredevil-photographer-risks-life-stunning-pictures-lightning-strikes.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perth - Australia*










http://www.capitalbay.news/australia/702682-breathtaking-pictures-captured-by-the-storm-chaser-who-quit-his-dead-end-job-in-the-uk-to-start-a-new-life-in-australia.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle, NSW - Australia*










http://www.capitalbay.news/australia/908311-lightning-storm-hits-western-australia-after-queensland-suffers-with-huge-hailstones.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newman, NSW - Australia*










http://www.capitalbay.news/australia/908311-lightning-storm-hits-western-australia-after-queensland-suffers-with-huge-hailstones.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*










https://theboldcorsicanflame.wordpress.com/2014/01/18/lightning-bolt-looks-like-its-being-thrown-from-the-hand-of-brazils-famous-christ-the-redeemer-statue-during-spectacular-storm/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


Relampagos em são Paulo!! by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


☂ raios e trovões ☂ by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crater Lake - US*


Crater Storm by Chad Dutson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii - US*


Haleakala Lightning Storm by Brandon Vincent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shenandoah, VI - US*


Stormy Night On The Devil's Stairs by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston - US*


Night Thunderstorm by Louis Vest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leedgerk - Netherlands *


When lightning strikes - Leegkerk, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sonoran Desert, AZ - US*


Intransigent Running by Harry Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eyre Peninsula - Australia*


Boom! by Dion Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Woodvale – Australia*


West Australian summer storms by Western Australia by Marc Russo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canberra - Australia*


Canberra Storm by Cisc Pics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Darwin - Australia*


Lightning storm over pearling boats by Cameron Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


_O2A3682 by Adam.Beniston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stormy Nigth by Ernest Bornai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Lightning Strike Kanner Highway Port Mayaca by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Untitled by James Roach, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

lightnig 3 by cygx3, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Illinois, US

2016-03-15 by Gregg Kiesewetter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Illinois, US

Lightning Stikes on Tornadic Storm in Peoria, IL by Peter Ciro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

August 6, 2015 Lightning 4 by Arizona Storm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

August 6, 2015 Lightning 3 by Arizona Storm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

August 6, 2015 Lightning 2 by Arizona Storm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

20150622 CG Lightning by Arizona Storm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Stormy Nights by Anthony Say, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Severe thunderstorm by Fabricio Garófalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nebraska - US*


061809 - Developing Nebraska Night Shelf Cloud! (Pano) by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide river - Australia*


Sunset Bolt by Anthony Say, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Thunderstorm over Syndey by Matthieu Maitre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wupatki park, AZ - US*


As the evening progressed by Dave Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Thunder strike by Heriberto Balbuena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Light Show by Da-Ka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Londrina - Brazil*


sky cracked by lightning by Fedrizzi Junior, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


A thunderstorm over Bangkok by Michael Derrer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Craven District - UK*


Lightning Strike - 3rd July (27/52) by Craig Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Lightning at dusk by Daniel Sin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

To Asgard by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Lightning by ekuahm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Thunder Storm Dawn by Gee!Bee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Lightning above Singapore by urbanexpl0rer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

hoewly: Calbuco Volcano lightning, Chile. -Photo by Martin Bernetti. by up jump, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Volcano by Data Doc, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Storm at Valparaíso - Ride the Lightning by Phil Brown, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Tormenta Eléctrica by Julio Celis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Santiago lightning storm. Tormenta electrica Santiago. #santiago #chile #thunderstorm #relampago #storm #lightning by Mauricio Ferrando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perth - Australia*


Lightning in Perth by Darryl Keane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*

Norway, Oslo city electric storm by NWS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


Monsoon Gone Wild by Guy Schmickle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


Lightning by Jeff Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rosendahl-Darfeld, Germany*


Very close lightning strike. by betadecay2000, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

I can't believe I haven't posted this one yet. This was from November 6th 2015. Today watching the surfing then off the Melbourne tomorrow for the F1. #lightning #australiagram #ig_australia #ig_lightning #storm #visitgoldcoast #igersgoldcoast #goldcoast by Luke Wormald, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Storm over Sydney by Warwick Chate, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Storms rolling to the south by Rachel-G, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

#sydney #storm #lightning #australia #canon5dmarkiii #canon1635mm #canonaustralia by Víctor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Hayes Creek Clear Air by Anthony Say, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Adelaide River Clear Air by Anthony Say, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Waterfront Storm by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Kaboom! by Boris Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oostende - Belgium*


Spiders Lightning above the old port of Oostende by Geoffrey Maillard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


Lightning in port Genova by Evgeny Drokov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Emmerich - Germany*


LightBridge by Freek van den Driesschen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Yıldırım (Lightning) by Fatih Demir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide - Australia*


adelaide-lightning-storm-australia-october-2014-Christies-Beach-SA by stapleton.ronnie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gunninson Park - US*


Lightning from the South rim of the Black Canyon of the Gunnison. by Arno Gourdol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zengg - Croatia*


Lightning in the sea by Rosso di Seppia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Perth - Australia*


Blue shed bolts by beninfreo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austin, Texas, US

NIGHT_SESSION_03.24.16-005 by Aaron Parra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Lighting Strike by Andrew Neal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dallas, TX, US

Lightning Kissing the Bridge by Caren Mack, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austin, Texas, US

Lightning storms over Austin by Peter Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Texas Lightning 4 by TexPedition, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Texas State Lightning by James Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

lightning at cubadak by marcoind, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Sebentar lagi musim #hujan. Sebentar lagi musim #petir. Siapkan peralatan, kosongkan memory dan penuhkan battery. Luck is preparation meet #oportunity #petir #lightning #storm #Indonesia #jakarta by adiartana, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Lightning by Martin-Klein, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

000012015-04-12 Lightning Strike 4 by Jean-Luc Ritelle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


Sedona Overdrive by Larry Pollock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phoeninx - US*


Thunderous Night by Nic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltimore - US*


2015-07-27-Early-Storm-01 by Tim Shahan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland*


Lightnings by Piorunująco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan Island - US*


Lightning Over the San Juan Islands and the Strait of Georgia by Justin Del Bel Belluz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelnau de Levis - France*


Enfer sur Albi by Marc Venon photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cournon D'Auvergne - 18 Juillet 2015 by Eric Tarrit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lightening_009 by Don Bantum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mezyk - Poland*


Lightning show by Piorunująco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Sunset Beauty by Boris Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

Big Strike by Toby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

Lightning over Stillwater, Oklahoma by Kurt Steiss, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

6.2 miles southeast of Hennessey, OK by David Ewoldt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

5 miles west of Crawford, OK by David Ewoldt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*vallée du Rhône - France*


Foudre ramifiée dans la vallée du Rhône by CHRISTOPHE SUAREZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zahuarita, AZ - US*


Storm in a moment by James O'Rear wth0042 [Explored] by James O'Rear, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fiesole - Italy*


LightStorm by damiano alessandri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Summer of the 'Strike' by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tucson - US*


Get giggly with it by Kev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterrey - Mexico*


Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoxie, Kansas - US*


June 4/15 - Hoxie, Kansas by Ryan Crouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20150814 Lightning Strike 6 by daniel Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto Alegre - Brazil*


Untitled by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bourgogne - France*


Orage très électrique en Bourgogne. Assemblage de deux photos. Exposition totale = 1min by CHRISTOPHE SUAREZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset Storm by Da-Ka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide - Australia*


This is the thunderstorm what we have overnight in Adelaide 8/12/2015 by jamie.oliver40, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buffalo, Nebraska - US*


091515 - September Nebraska Storm Cells (Stacked) by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden*


Gewitter 2 by Walther Wer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buffalo, Nebraska - US*


080715 - Seasonal August Nebraska Storms (Stacked) by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando, FL - US*


Cinderella Castle Lightning (handheld) by Bslacore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zengg - Croatia*


Lightning in the sea by Rosso di Seppia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Poznan - Poland*_


Lightnings by Piorunująco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buffalo, Nebraska - US*


071015 - Chasing Nebraska Lightning! (Stacked) by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kearney, Nebraska - US*


091913 - Early Morning Nebraska Thunderstorms (Remastered) by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Lightning Storm Palm Beach Gardens by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

lightning in thangon by thắng vót, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Upward lightning by Akis Meteo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

lightning night,Pintung City,Taiwan by ShengRan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Lightning night,Pingtung City.Taiwan by ShengRan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Texas Storms by Stephen Flores, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Antonio, Texas, US

A recent hdr shot I took of the storms we're having here in San Antonio, TX. by Ryan Littlefield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

The Pecos River by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Midland lightning by Willoughby Owen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Somewhere in Cambodia!

Raining Season is Coming! by Mardy Suong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haifa - Israel*


Lightnings over Haifa, Israel by Danielme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland*


Lightning over Poznań by Piorunująco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perth *


Perth sunrise lightning by beninfreo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Barth Island* 


Gigantic Jet Lightning on SXM from St-Barth by muscapix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*City Beach, Perth - Australia*


Seven strikes by beninfreo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Let Loose by Andrea Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Polykrono - Greece*


triple strike by David Hanratty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nebraska - US*


6-17-14 NE by Jeremy Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ramasse - France*


Orage (29/08/2012) by Regarde là-bas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Nobbys Lightning 3 by Brad Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kimball, NB - US*


Kimball Thunderstorm (Composite) 35mm by northern_nights, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Insbruck*


Supercell by Danijel Jovanovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


image by dhundro37, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saguaro, AZ - US*


Falling Down by Alejandro Alvarado-wells1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kanzas City*


Two for the price of one! by Ryan Holloman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide - Australia*


This is the thunderstorm what we have overnight in Adelaide 8/12/2015 by jamie.oliver40, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

*Over Canada @ 40,000 ft.*










Photo taken by pilots Christiaan van Heijst and Daans Krans.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chadron State park - US*


Chadron Supercell Strike by Jesse Attanasio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


146/365 : I Gave You Power by 13thWitness™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Australia*


2012 Australia Day Firework by Albedo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Daytona Beach - US*


Lightning - Daytona Beach by n_svistunov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wiesloch - Germany*


Some electric stuff today by Boris Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Lightning storm over Berlin by Matt Biddulph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Worms - Germany*


Lightning by Marc Braner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Lightning by Bernt Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


High voltage II by ilias varelas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patras - Greece*


Patras Harbour Struck by Lightning Storm by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Thunderstorm in Athens 22/2/2013 by George Papavasileiou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Turkey, TX - US*_


Lightning near Turkey, Texas by Paul Knightley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amristar - India*


Golden Temple During Lightning Storm by singhgurpal1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sweet Dreams*

Sweet Dreams by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy*

lightning (Italy) by Giada-DS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thunderstorm*

"Thunderstorm" by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miami Platja, Catalonia, Spain*

L'home dibuixat / El hombre dibujado / The Sketched Man by Miquel González Page, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lighting in the night*

Lighting in the night by MickaL Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Costa Dels Pins, Balearic Islands, Spain*

Angry sky by Iñigo Pérez de Camino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kosicky, Slovakia*

Epic Lightning Bolt 3 by Martin Lajs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Missouri*

Lightning Storm in Suburbia by Carl Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Broomfield, Colorado*

Lightning over Broomfield, CO by Chris Greig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Obernburg, Bavaria, Germany*

nature's light paintings by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newport-Beach, California*

5DAR0037-Lightning-over-Newport-Beach-cropped by Carol C, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roanoke, Virginia*

Midnight Lightning Thunderstorm Roanoke by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Historic Williamsburg, Williamsburg, Virginia*

Colonial Williamsburg Sep 5 2017-14-2 by william ellington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newport-Beach, California*

5DAR0190-Lightning-over-Newport-Beach by Carol C, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lindos, Rhodes, Greek island*

Stormy Night over Lindos (September 2009 #1) by Steven Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Historic Williamsburg, Williamsburg, Virginia*

Colonial Williamsburg Sep 5 2017-10-2 by william ellington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roanoke, Virginia, United States*

One Less Pine Tree - Lightning Strike Pine Mountain Roanoke County by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lindos, Rhodes, Greek island*

Stormy Night over Lindos (September 2009 #2) by Steven Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Historic Williamsburg, Williamsburg, Virginia*

Colonial Williamsburg Sep 5 2017-9-2 by william ellington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colofuria, Tuscany, Italy*

_JMB6710 by jmbaud74, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bledsoe, TX - US*


Another World by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*lightnings*

_JMB4529 by jmbaud74, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown, Jersey City, New Jersey*

stick a fork in it by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Weehawken, New Jersey, United States*

Lighting by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York, United States*

Lightning by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Red Rock, Arizona, United States*

3 minutes of madness by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Waterfront, Jersey City, New Jersey*

Lightning by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pima, Arizona, United States*

Evening storm in Tucson by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*lightnings*

_JMB5080 by jmbaud74, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pima, Arizona, United States*

Driving through the electric arch by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Midtown West, New York*

an Empire strike, New York City on August 5, 2012 by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tucson, Arizona, United States*

Tucson watches Mt. Lemmon getting zapped by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lightning*

- by José León, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parana, Entre Rios, Argentina*

The Light Show by LUSEJA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Red Rock, Arizona, United States*

Flash of amazement by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Waterfront, Jersey City, New Jersey*

sky link by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*lightnings*

_JMB5085 by jmbaud74, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parana, Entre Rios, Argentina*

Flash / Thunder by LUSEJA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Red Rock, Arizona, United States*

1 Flash ended up being 5 seperate bolts by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cooper Grant, Camden, New Jersey*

Philadelphia by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lucas, Ohio, United States*

Back Porch View by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Side, Jersey City, New Jersey*

The Pulaski Skyway by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*lightnings*

_JMB2472 by jmbaud74, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parana, Entre Rios, Argentina*

That inexplicable fascination... by LUSEJA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Flowing Wells, Tucson, Arizona*

Charged Up by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stines Corner, Lynn, Pennsylvania*

Lightning by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona*

Danger Ahead by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parana, Entre Rios, Argentina*

YEEAAAH! by LUSEJA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Flowing Wells, Tucson, Arizona*

Dancing Lightning by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown, Jersey City, New Jersey*

light show by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*lightnings*

_JMB2447 by jmbaud74, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona*

Bathed in Light by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Flowing Wells, Tucson, Arizona*

Complicated flash of lightning by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Side, Jersey City, New Jersey*

Lightning by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona*

Road to Light by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona, United States*

Saguaro Magic by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Incisa in Valdarno, Tuscany, Italy *


Incisa Val d'Arno by Accursio Castrogiovanni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona*


They've Arrived by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Flowing Wells, Tucson, Arizona*


Lightning climbing the Mountain by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jersey City, New Jersey, United States*


Pulaski Skyway Lightning | July 27, 2014 by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dresden,Germany*

Lightning / 2019-04-26 by Sylvio Müller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tucson*

_MG_8432 by khyri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubai*

Lighting by A A, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thunderstorm*

P4140504 Lightning by Abhishek Mukherjee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow*

lightning by Alex Bruskov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thunderstorm over Zürich*

Thunderstorm over Zürich by Ernst Christen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*

Riscando o céu. by Ivo Castro Jr1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shanghai*

Electricity by David Weiner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stanthorpe, Queensland*

Stanthorpe, Queensland by Cévrick Jahier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marseille,France*

Connected by Lolo_, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The power of the bank*


The power of the bank by Melissa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miami, Florida*


Miami Lightning by Christy Turner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eastbourne, England*


Storm on Eastbourne Beach by Peter Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Geneva*


Orage sur le Léman by mac web, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lightning*


God's Fireworks July 4th by tzdpde5, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Geneva*


Orage sur le Léman by mac web, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Queens, New York City*


Charged by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colorado*


Lightning in Garden of the Gods by Scott Book, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cheshire, England*


lightning by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Columbia, South Carolina*


Lightning over downtown Columbia, SC by Christopher Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Columbia, South Carolina*


Lightning over downtown Columbia, SC by Christopher Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Under Siege by Gergo Keseru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orr, Colorado, United States*


Cheraw Lightning Storm by Thomas Herlyck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prescott, Arizona*


Lighting Strike over the Granite Dells by Dennis Tromburg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gulf of Mexico*


Palm Leaves and Light by Sam{Lightonthewater}, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hilton Head Island, South Carolina*


Grandaddy bolt by Josh Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ferencváros, Budapest, Hungary*


barrage over Budapest by Gábor Timár, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ferencváros, Budapest, Hungary*


night of crawlers *explored* by Gábor Timár, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alsace, France*


Ciel électrique. by Pierrick Berton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place *


Central MA Storm by Chris Bilodeau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Towson, Maryland, United States*


US MD - Summer silent lightning show by David Pirmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Alto, Pennsylvania*


Double the Trouble by Sebastian Hobbs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pennsylvania*


Crashing Down on the Farm by Sebastian Hobbs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kadoka, South Dakota*


The Close One by Sebastian Hobbs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place *


20190803_0300_Working_20190819_Reduced_Cropped by Steven Ruttenberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Denver, Colorado*


Sunflowers Watching The Lightning Denver Colorado by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sade Budy, Jaktorów, Mazovia, Poland*


burza // storm by Marcin Stępień, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sade Budy, Jaktorów, Mazovia, Poland*


storm // burza by Marcin Stępień, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sotos Crossing, Arizona, United States*


Twilight Double Strike by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southern Arizona*


Chaos Theory by Steve Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Deer Creek, Oklahoma*

Moon lit Storm over Deer Creek, Oklahoma by Bill Paige, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Deer Creek, Oklahoma*

Deer Creek Storm by Bill Paige, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roanoke, Virginia*

Substantial Size Lightning First Capture of 2020 Storm Season by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orin, Wyoming*

The Strike Zone by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lightning*

Lightning by Bhavneet Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

Lightning by BP Chua, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

Lightnings by BP Chua, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Soir d&#x27;orage by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

streetscapeer said:


> *@jakobdahlin*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*

lighting by 9lipn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona, US*

Thunder by shakil chowdhury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

2014-7-7 Orage-4297-2 by Jérôme SARTRE Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


LIGHTING! by Freek van den Driesschen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Thunder &amp; Lighting by Neil Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*

Colorado Lighting Storm by Scott Book, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*

Tropical day evening by Nils van Rooijen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Villa Alemana, Chile

Tormenta Electrica en Villa Alemana by canelox23, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Ladera, NM, US*

Lighting up the rain column by Dave Arnold Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orage - France*

Orage, Bagnères. by Faireal tales from Here, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Active Electrical Storm by Andrew Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Holcomb - US*

Evening Storm by Jake Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meritt Island, FL - US*

Lightning storm over the Indian River Lagoon. by Jill Bazeley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

CG Lighting dance by Šime Barešić, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*

Storm night at MIT by Michele Gabriele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Thunder is powerful ,but Lighting does the real work by Thorne Radel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Darwin, Australia*

Nightstorm by Markus Branse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

&quot;Il tuono, lento dopo il fulmine, passa con rombo pauroso. Fitta, gelida la pioggia s&#x27;abbatte in rovesci di scialbo argento&quot;. Hermann Hesse by Luciano Querin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*

Lightnings over Plettenberg Bay by Mark Meyer zur Heide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Rita Mountains, Arizona*

Three minutes over the Santa Ritas by Steve Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

On the top! by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Levezou, France*

Thunderstorm on Levezou by Benito Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*

Response to Zeus by Christos Doudoulakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sangamon, US*

Day Strike by Michael Ley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa, Italy*

2020_08_02_Fulmini_1 by albanese manuela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deerfield, US*

Electrical Storm by Jake Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

purple storm by ALBERTO MUÑOZ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bordeaux*

Orage sur Bordeaux le 15 août 2020 by Ezzat Nammour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*​
Light Show over San Francisco by Matt Walker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monterey, California*​
Lighting Storm Over Monterey Bay- 16th Aug 2020 by GuyC, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*​
High Voltage by Matt Deguara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Racine, US*

Lightning Over ReefPoint Marina,Racine,WI by Dean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*

Stormy Weather in Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Thunder and Lightning Polka by Golden Ginkgo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*

Livecomp with thunder｜閃電 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Thunderstorm by uffy74, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skiathos, Greece*

Summer night storm by belas62, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Latina, Lazio, Italy*

Thor is beating his hammer by Aristodemo De Cesaris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

Lightning Storm Across The Sky In Singapore by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blakeney Point, Norfolk, England*

Storm over the north Norfolk coast by Justin Minns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haifa, Israel*

Lightning. Winter in Israel by Iryna Gurzhuyenko, on Flickr


----------

